# (IR) IR Interlude Turn 5 - Turn 6 (thread 4)



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2002)

*IR Interlude Turn 5 - Turn 6 (thread 4)*

New Thread


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2002)

Actually, it depends on if you believe in what the book says is "right and good" not your own intentions (unless you are the author...)

er... more clearly...

The book was written by people like Sanctus...
People who perform "Exalted Deeds"
Reading from these incredible acts of heroism/bravery/sacrifice
could turn even the most evil man good, in theory...
that is why these books were crafted, some time during the Arcane age I would assume.


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2002)

that leaves alot open to interpretation then...

(going offline for 10hrs)


----------



## William Ronald (Mar 28, 2002)

Edena:

The Kevellond League shares what it has learned in the previous threads with the people of AnaKeri and Aquaria.  I have made a generous offer to AnaKeri.  I am willing to extend the offer to Aquaria.

I send ambassadors to their lands.  I also try to inquire about the mysterious unaligned creatures outside of Aquaria's main territory.  Possibly they are automatons or outside of the alignment system. However, most beings have wants and needs.  I try to ascertain how to approach them.

I contact Alzem and the powers on Krynn opposed to Mina.

Also, I try to see what help I can get for opposing the Fleet of Evil from other worlds.  Mystara, for example.  Also, maybe the Veiled Alliance (good and neutral powers) on Athas might help.  I also try to contact the inhabitants of Cerilia, the Birthright Setting, that are aligned with good and neutrality.  I also ask that the good and neutral aligned spell jamming races help.  There has to be some degree of good or neutrality to balance the increase in evil's PLs.  

(If this is likely to be the IR to end all IRs, let us raise this up a notch.)


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2002)

You'll already have the assistance of the Union of Worlds with dealing with the fleet of evil.  On second thought, jeez that sounds corny.  Try saying it out loud, it sounds like some really bad sci-fi show.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2002)

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *(If this is likely to be the IR to end all IRs, let us raise this up a notch.) *




It better be... I don't put 5 hours a day into watching this board for nothing... *Bang!*


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2002)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *You'll already have the assistance of the Union of Worlds with dealing with the fleet of evil.  On second thought, jeez that sounds corny.  Try saying it out loud, it sounds like some really bad sci-fi show.  *




IR, Corny Sci-Fi Movie, I don't care as long as it ends in a... *Bang!*


----------



## Mr. Draco (Mar 28, 2002)

You know, the Union of Worlds really just desires peace.  Everybody doesn't have to be so aggressive towards us.  Maybe that way Oerth could unite and defeat the fleet of evil before they wipe us all off the planet while we squabble.


----------



## Creamsteak (Mar 28, 2002)

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *You know, the Union of Worlds really just desires peace.  Everybody doesn't have to be so aggressive towards us.  Maybe that way Oerth could unite and defeat the fleet of evil before they wipe us all off the planet while we squabble. *




Draco, if this is the case, why not read the book and atone for your evil? It is open to the Moderator's interpretation, not mine. I set no special traps or any of that bull. I don't believe you for a second with your current rejection of the book. I would believe you if you accept it. Since Mina can't respond you may as well be the first to read it, right?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos} (Mar 28, 2002)

Melkor speaks:

-Well, I know that there is no way I can conquer this world, at least for now, so I may find peace satisfactory. But I understand the anger that burns in the hearts of beings that compose Fleet Of Darkness, for they don`t know the corruption that started on Toril to spread across the multiverse. I know that Angels of Seventh Heaven are behind this, and now they are amassing their armies, to enforce their will upon people of Oerth. 

He speaks to the representative of Angels ( I think they sent someone to conference):

-I see you are greedy! It is not enough that Toril belongs to you, but you want also Oerth! If you come here, Hordes of Shadow will join forces with Fleet Of Darkness, and their Wrath will crush you and your puppets on Oerth! Furthermore I will use 10th level magic to open gates to ALL Lower Planes on Oerth, I am sure that their inhabitants would love to visit this beatiful world in large numbers! And there are always Elder Ones, that I will have no qualms to use as ultimate 
weapon of Doom. Actually I would love to see them in action, especially against my enemies.


----------

